# Extreme F...uh...Makeover?



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

How many have gotten talked/blackmailed/guilted into doing a house for _that_ particular....umm experience?

My son and I had the pleasure of one. On a good note we got to work with guys I knew from my old days. Somehow I ended up being cutman for 5 crews or so. It was quite a learning experience:whistling2:Funny....right after that the bubble burst and the builder put us all on hold.


Never did watch the episode. 

6 months later my cousin tracked me down to ask if I'd help him in one,he didn't know I'd already did the one in Maryland. I don't think he liked my take on the whole show.


----------

